# Khyber Medical College/University



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Hey guys, my name is Bilal, I'm in grade 12 in Canada and hoping to apply for medicine in Pakistan. I speak pashto as a second language and my urdu is pretty weak so I was hoping to get into KMC/KMU, as it will be easier to communicate with those around me. I have taken my Biology SAT and will take Chemistry and Physics very soon. I was just curious if anyone else is planning on going to Khyber as well and what kind of grades I should aim for. The SATs are out of 800, and worth 40% of the admission, while my high school grades will be worth about 60% (according to the HEC website). I don't think I will score above 700 on the SATs but my grades are fairly good. Currently I have a 96% in Biology 30, 95% in Physics 30, 94% in Chemistry 30, 90% in English B30, 94% in English A30 and 98% in Pre-Calculus 30. I called a number for the HEC office and they said students usually get accepted when their combined percentage is around 70, please let me know what you guys think. Peace, love and unity.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

make sure your IBCC is high 900+ and 650 + sat's. i think KMC has 9 HEC seats 2017-2018. you have to check prospectus to be sure. it comes out in July i think . heC is corrupt so beware of their tactics . Kmc has the good name but in reality it really sucks . its all self study . only good thing about it is location .


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

Anyone who has made it into medicine in Pakistan already, could you please tell me the school and your SAT scores as well as your high school grades? PM me if you don't feel like sharing, but it would benefit a lot of others


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

also practice speaking Urdu and learn it well. Khyber Medical college lectures are like 60% english 40% urdu depending on the teacher . I spent my whole life in USA speaking pashto with my parents, never learned Urdu because there was no reason to, and that's one of the main reasons I wanted to go to a MC in NWFP. The KMC school administration faculty speaks Pashto for the most part but *lectures* in KMC require a very good urdu language base.


----------



## chaudharysaadazam (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi! I'm also planning on applying! Kobe, I'm a Punjabi kid. Is it easy adjusting and all? Like, I don't speak Pushto at all. Kind of a given, I know. But is it an issue with adjusting? Also, is there an issue with the lectures? Like, do they sometimes slip into Pushto? I've heard there are some kids from the Hazara region and all that don't know Pushto. So is it okay for them. Also, how are the hostel conditions? I'm like a foreigner with a nationality so I don't know what the treatment is going to be like? Lastly, how are the foreigners in Khyber? Like, isolated in a group of their own or something?


----------



## Zairakhan98 (Jul 19, 2018)

Can someone please guide me as to which institute is better; Khyber medical university or Ayub medical college, in terms of teaching standards and facilities around ( restaurants and shopping malls etc)


----------



## Zain Ali (Jan 26, 2014)

They both do not have the great facilities i believe kmc is better in terms of teaching standards but thats not saying much. Both have the standard fast foods and average restaurants and theres no shopping malls more like plazas.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Zairakhan98 said:


> Can someone please guide me as to which institute is better; Khyber medical university or Ayub medical college, in terms of teaching standards and facilities around ( restaurants and shopping malls etc)


are you in kmc or ayub medical college?


----------



## fratres (Apr 5, 2019)

Fratres Job Portal | Jobs in Pakistan !!Recruiters | JobSeeker Register Yourself Free at 




Looking for new job | Register here for free!!


----------

